# I can't eat anything



## 13545

Hi this is my first time on this site, I am at my wits end and didn't know what else to do. I am suffering with IBS constantly. I was diagnosed last year but have been suffering for about 2 years now on and off (mostly on) its now the point where I can't eat anything without triggering bubbling and bloating in my stomach. It doesn't matter if I eat an apple or a sandwich I feel like ive eaten a three course meal. Ive been taking amitriptiline for about a year but I don't think its had much of an effect. Has anyone got any suggestions for food which are o.k to eat I can't find anything!! Please help


----------

